# Server Busy Today!



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Site has been slow and several times I got the dreaded, "Server is too busy" message. Any issues today David?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

No issue...just busy. I hope to work on the site not this weekend, but the following weekend. (1/14) Will be looking to try the new version 3.5 of the software and see if that helps.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Cool, thanks for the update.


----------

